# Trip to Mozambique



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Howzit
I went to Mozambique from 16 Dec 2006 to 30 Dec.
I took my daughter's boyfriend(Johan) with who has never fished before.
On day 1 I caught 5 King Mackeral, biggest weighing 11 kg's.
Johan caught 4 and his heaviest weighed 10kg.
Day 2 I got 5 and Johan 3.
On day 3 my 1st fish weighed 20kg and got 2 smaller ones after that.
Out of the 12 fishing days I just had one day without fish coz I dropped 2.
I also took a 64 year old Chris whom I met there out on the kayak and his 1st fish weighed 10kg & 2nd 16kg.

So gear up for the Paindane trip......the fishing is awesome
Duran will post some op the snapshots on this forum later on


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

here are just some of the great pic's of Rhynos trip. 
cant wait for the paindane trip


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

some more pic's


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

......


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

Fantastic  especially that last picture - where words would not do it justice. can I get it in a painting ?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Mack in the teeth is $$$!

Well done!

Z


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVGypPgAAA1XgAASQAUgARAALu3eoCAAVFNpDSeU000MEGiNT1MjQ9R5EMYCCQTa5twWHooSTa1md7K5ViYiBiDJaObQljvjKEDrAjFdB3zkFtqFhzxZsTZG/F3JFOFCQUbKk+A=


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome fishing l can see why you are going back Duran


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Beautiful pictures. That must have been a blast.


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

The Paindane competition in Mozambique May 2007 is located in the same fishing grounds where I fished just 30km's more North.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

nice fish there guys i would be stoked with 1 of them   
cheers mik


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Mr Angazi hou gaan dit???

I'll be over your neck of the woods xmas this year based in East London and most likelly heading up to Mozambique. Where are you based in SA??? Brilliant fishing effort by the way  .

Regards Milt,


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Yip.....based in Durban and try to fish Mozambique 2-3 times a year, but this was my best trip ever.
Stay in touch when you come accros maybe we can do a trip together


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

That would be sensational I'll send you an email now   

Milt,


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Great stuff!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay Milt, I send yoyu a note the other day where you said that if i needed help regarding the tailor in Bermagui I must pm you. Now I see that you are also having connections in South Africa, I loved the afrikaans mate. Thing is I am also a south african staying here in Canberra at present. Going back the end of the year (07) . Send me a pm mate I would love to chat. Especially about mocam. Was there in Jan06 to do a scuba dive.

Any South African can contact me.


----------

